# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  New Contender for Best Burger on the Island

## le_reve

I nominate La Crêperie.  First time in over 18 years of coming here that I did not have a crêpe... and it was the best burger I've had on the island for years. House-ground, hand-formed, cooked rare (I like it that way, I am sure they will cook it any way you like) with the perfect soft, brioche bun, cheese and burger sauce. It was pretty close to perfect.

They also have a new menu outside of the crêpe and burger selctions, a new chef, and lots of new and interesting choices, including a duck special and frog legs when we were there last week.  If you haven't been in awhile, give it a new try.  Service is always charming, and also an affordable option.

----------


## amyb

An historically favorite stop for us but quite a parking problem anywhere up there. 

Glad you were able to put it back on your rotation.

----------


## le_reve

> An historically favorite stop for us but quite a parking problem anywhere up there. 
> 
> Glad you were able to put it back on your rotation.



Yes, parking is always a pain up there.  You might have a friend who could pick up/drop you off in a glorified golf cart if you like!  :Wink-slap:

----------


## andynap

> Yes, parking is always a pain up there.  You might have a friend who could pick up/drop you off in a glorified golf cart if you like!



Or a husband.   :Big Laugh:

----------


## amyb

Tiff, you are so kind and that vehicle you tool around in is so damn cute!

----------


## le_reve

> Tiff, you are so kind and that vehicle you tool around in is so damn cute!

----------


## Max1030

Have never noticed the Burger on the menu at Creperie 

My vote if for the JoJo Veggie burger! One of the best vegan burgers i have had anywhere!

----------


## TPunch42

Ooo great to hear.  It just made the list for trip.  Leaving in just over a week.  So so excited!

----------


## JEK

Flies! I just wonder if they ever solved the fly problem? Moderator Emeritus Tim had bad experiences there and he informed my decision to never try the place!

----------


## amyb

Enclosed and air conditioned. Give it a go!

----------


## KevinS

Flies where?  Crêperie or Jojo?  I can’t imagine that Crêperie would stand for it.  It may be harder to control at an open air restaurant like Jojo.

----------


## JEK

JoJo

----------


## Hawke

> JoJo



Whatever.

----------


## amyb

Back from a burger lunch at Rivage. Good sized pattie and tasty buns. All cooked to order and you could have any or all the toppings you wish to select; cheese, pickle, lettuce, tomato and/or onion but bacon not available. The frites came with skins on and were fantastic. This blackboard special was 28 euros. 

The structure and decor are unique. The staff, the food, the beverages, and the view all were superb. Rivage is back and Herve is to be congratulated as he adds another restaurant winner to his amazingly successful repertoire.

----------


## cec1

Love your succinct, rave review, Amy!

Hervé's _oeuvre_ over many years (25?) in the SBH restaurant scene certainly has earned him a spot as an enduring luminary among island dining legends.

----------


## Cwater

Le Rivage no contest

----------


## elgreaux

> Love your succinct, rave review, Amy!
> 
> Hervé's _oeuvre_ over many years (25?) in the SBH restaurant scene certainly has earned him a spot as an enduring luminary among island dining legends.



over 30 years to be sure, our wedding reception was at the old Rivage in December 1992... !

----------


## shihadehs

On our recent trip the best burgers we had were ones we grilled at our villa and enjoyed our view with a fine bottle of champagne

----------


## amyb

> On our recent trip the best burgers we had were ones we grilled at our villa and enjoyed our view with a fine bottle of champagne



That too , Aimee. Good point.

----------


## Max1030

We concour. Revage is absolutely  stunning. We adored it all, from the easy valet to the decor. Service  was spot on and the menu  did not disappoint.

----------


## amyb

Love when I see a recommendation appreciated. Thanks for the feedback, Max.  
We are waiting it out in San Juan and looking forward  to our next time.

So far, one Delta delay alert. We are relaxing in the GLOBAL LOUNGE. Crowded, but we’ll spaced seating and nibbles and beverages are available.

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

Good luck in San Juan. Have a safe trip and enjoy your visit at home.

----------


## GramChop

> Love when I see a recommendation appreciated. Thanks for the feedback, Max.  
> We are waiting it out in San Juan and looking forward  to our next time.
> 
> *So far, one Delta delay alert. We are relaxing in the GLOBAL LOUNGE. Crowded, but we’ll spaced seating and nibbles and beverages are available.*



Positive thoughts and prayers that you get out safely and quickly!

----------


## Max1030

> Flies! I just wonder if they ever solved the fly problem? Moderator Emeritus Tim had bad experiences there and he informed my decision to never try the place!



Not one to be seen and we frequent at all times of the year. Give it a  go, great island vibe, dining with locals, surfers and Hallyday fans on  pilgrimage..

----------


## Max1030

> Love when I see a recommendation appreciated. Thanks for the feedback, Max.  
> We are waiting it out in San Juan and looking forward  to our next time.
> 
> So far, one Delta delay alert. We are relaxing in the GLOBAL LOUNGE. Crowded, but we’ll spaced seating and nibbles and beverages are available.



Like minds  :Big Grin:  

Ahh the joys of freedom of movement! 
We are all so blessed to be able to travel the globe. 
bonne journée et à bientôt

----------


## GMP62

> Love when I see a recommendation appreciated. Thanks for the feedback, Max.  
> We are waiting it out in San Juan and looking forward  to our next time.
> 
> So far, one Delta delay alert. We are relaxing in the GLOBAL LOUNGE. Crowded, but we’ll spaced seating and nibbles and beverages are available.



Safe travels home, Amy.

----------


## Cwater

Safe travels Phil & Amy.

----------


## amyb

We made it! The flights were fine..smooth and comfortable.

Thanks for watching over us. Now, nite nite. Travel days and airports and not figuring what to do first at home wears a girl out these days.

Big hugs!

----------


## GramChop

> We made it! The flights were fine..smooth and comfortable.
> 
> Thanks for watching over us. Now, nite nite. Travel days and airports and not figuring what to do first at home wears a girl out these days.
> 
> Big hugs!



Answered prayers yet again! 

Rest up and enjoy the homecoming.

----------

